# Dunkirk



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Anyone else see this over the weekend? I strongly recommend going to a theater, the biggest screen possible. Extremely well done!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Some of the survivors of the actual event said that the movie was louder than the real battle. It is an interesting story and the premier was promoted on the talk shows last week.


----------



## jw_rally (Jul 29, 2014)

Interesting and entertaining movie - very well done. I wish more movies like this were made.

The dogfight scenes were awesome. Personally, I would enjoy more well made military stories whether they be historical or modern that show air and naval combat. With modern technology movies can really bring these to life - even if some of it might be somewhat over the top.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Won't see it until released to PPV but look forward to it.


----------



## jw_rally (Jul 29, 2014)

camo said:


> Won't see it until released to PPV but look forward to it.


I certainly understand waiting, however this is one of those movies where a good theater brings a unique experience.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Sometimes it’s easy to tell if the cinematography will be great. If Nolan did the movie, then it will be. I will probably see this movie soon, I was rather surprised to see it’s rather short running time which made me want to see it even more.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Will be looking forward to adding "Dunkirk" to my collection when it's released on 4K Ultra HD/Blu-ray. I recently added "Hacksaw Ridge" to my collection. It's another must see WW II film. For those who have HBO it's playing this month.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Agree Hacksaw Ridge was well done.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

James Long said:


> Some of the survivors of the actual event said that the movie was louder than the real battle. It is an interesting story and the premier was promoted on the talk shows last week.


When I played Dunkirk in my media room, the wife. who was in the other end of the house, opened the door and said "The house is shaking!"
Hmm. Must be the dual Gauss 18 inch subs in the custom 12 cubic foot boxes? Or maybe the Crown 2400?
None of the china came off the shelves though, so I think it's all good. Great sound track.


----------



## RobLee (Dec 17, 2018)

I didn't really fully appreciate the importance of the Dunkirk storyline until watched the two latest Winston Churchill films: Darkest Hour (2017) and Churchill (2017). So, if you really want to understand the Dunkirk story, I highly recommend those films.


----------

